# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Japanese woman arrest for Selling 3D printable vagina files

## Eddie

A woman in Japan has been arrested for apparently selling 3D printable files of her vagina.  The files contains things such as a 3D printable vagina smartphone case and a 3D printable mini vagina boat, made from scanning her own vagina.  The rules in japan are very strict concerning such things, but she claims that it is art, and that she should not be arrested for it.  Police claim that she was arrested for selling obscenities.  What do you think?  Read more at:http://3dprint.com/9184/3d-printed-genitals-arrest/

----------


## Feign

Ah...  Okay, I'm sure I'm not the only one who has seen the kind of sex toys that are manufactured in Japan...  And they think _this_ is worth an overly public arrest?  I mean, _really_?

Or was it for actually displaying this stuff in public?

----------


## RobH2

No kidding Feign. For a country that with one of the most robust prostitute (Geisha) cultures in the world this is ludicrous. More power to her. If it had been a man it would have been a small fine and slap on the back with a laugh. It's taking way too long for women in this world to be treated the same as men. Some countries are making progress but there is a long way to go. Keep it up Megumi. Do more when you get out.

----------


## Geoff

What's more surprising is they arrested her and this wasn't on some Japanese game show... 

I often think I've seen it all, then you stumble along a japanese TV show youtube channel and once again, you prove yourself wrong...

----------


## Mjolinor

> It's taking way too long for women in this world to be treated the same as men.


Men and women should not be treated the same, they are different. That men and women are equal is true but to pretend that there are no differences is just another one of those stupid things that is attached to the word "civilised" and it leads to a lot of problems.

----------


## My Thing in 3D

Her "vaginascapes" are awesome! The golf course is my favorite!

----------


## RobH2

Yea, I love the golf course too. It's really kind of cool.

----------


## mkapras

It's not our place to judge Japanese culture. It's up to them to define what works for them. Prime directive anyone? ;-)

----------


## illiad

*please* do not be infected by stupid american WRONG biology!!!

learn the CORRECT name... :P  
http://www.feministmidwife.com/wp-co...iceBiology.jpg

外陰部、子宮     :Smile: 

she uses the word 'pussy' that is much more universal slang .. :P  :Smile:

----------


## mkapras

@Illiad - You joined these boards so THAT could be your first post??? You must have really been waiting for the right situation to use that cartoon in a post!

----------


## illiad

> @Illiad - You joined these boards so THAT could be your first post??? You must have really been waiting for the right situation to use that cartoon in a post!


It really irritates me! :/  I'm sure you are used to the term 'dick-head' ..  :Smile:  :P   so how would you feel if everyone started shouting 'urethra man' all the time??? LOL  :Big Grin:  

"I'd love to shove my urethra up that!!! :P  :Smile:  :P  :Smile:  " ROFLMAO ROFLMAO

look it up.. 

http://www.news-medical.net/health/U...e-Urethra.aspx

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urethra

----------


## JRDM

> Men and women should not be treated the same, they are different. That men and women are equal is true but to pretend that there are no differences is just another one of those stupid things that is attached to the word "civilised" and it leads to a lot of problems.


Huh? No one is pretending there aren't differences in sexes, though those differences are inflated into a false binary far too often. Being treated differently legally is at issue here. Similar articles relate how there isn't a similar stigma to penis objects, and there is even a Japanese penis festival. But a woman makes odd labia objects, and they throw her in jail.

----------


## MichMat

Her re-arrest is more disturbing than her initial arrest bc/ they had time to think about what they are going to do with her persistent 3D creations.  And they still arrested her!  I think her work is ingenious for 3 reasons: 1) it challenges the double-standard in a country with a penis festival 2) it calls attention to free speech issues there 3) b/c it's great publicity for 3D printing.

The geisha tradition is not necessarily about female empowerment--but her creations are--and that's the difference.

----------


## MichMat

But I don't mean to imply that it's good she got arrested--it's just good that people can see what can be made with 3D printers!

----------


## ssayer

Residing in the sexualophobic (I know, I know, it's not in the dictionary  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) USA, I think most of this is just typical of one part of society pushing it's agenda, values, or religious beliefs, on the rest of us.

----------


## MichMat

Yes, at times you see the same society being really liberal in certain ways and really censorial in other ways.  In that sense-- Japan is very tolerant in some instances, but I guess not when it comes to women's genitalia in art!

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Japanese artist Megumi Igarashi is facing legal heat for distributing digital files of a kayak shaped like her vagina, and this week, Igarashi again denied the charges during a court appearance before a panel of judges at Tokyo District Court this week. Igarashi says she's done nothing wrong in providing the code to 3D print the kayak, and she says she's innocent because neither the data for female genitals, nor her art works shaped like female genitals, are obscene. You can read the whole story here:  http://3dprint.com/58516/vagina-kaya...erts-innocence

----------


## Mjolinor

That women has a screw loose. Not sure it's any more loose than a cow in formaldehyde or an unmade bed but nevertheless she is firmly in that category.

----------


## curious aardvark

well japanese pornography law is pretty damn screwy itself. 
They pixelate female genitalia - so I've heard ;-) 

I mean there are plenty of japanese kids around so some japanese men and woman MUST have seen an unpixelated vagina/vulva at some point - Didn't send them all mad. 
(yeah i know that's kind of debatable from  a western point of view). But it is a silly law.

----------


## Shatter Brained

Illiad seems like a kid in a mall getting a kick out of yelling 'Penis' and watching a few turn their heads in bewilderment, not realizing if /he/she/z/attack-helicopter just yelled 'vagina', they'd get a bigger reaction.

Mich, you are absolutely right with saying this is the art of empowerment, the lady was using funds from her sex art to fund a F****** VAGINA KAYAK (playing nice here)! The speculative ant-eater is correct that they indeed do censor vaginas, but may I add that they censor the penis head fringe (I know, no where near as strict) however, I'm a staunch defender of personal freedom and expression as long as you harm none. It's about time Nippon gets scrutinized for their draconian laws.

Needless to say, I want this file for historical purposes. Seriously! Hey. Why are you looking at me like that?

Oh yeah... Hi. It's about time I reared my funny lookin' head here. Just got a printer, been modelling for years.

----------

